
How the Trampoline Came to Be - sohkamyung
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/how-trampoline-came-be-180974343/
======
MattGrommes
The dumb but funny youtube channel How Ridiculous
([https://www.youtube.com/user/whoisjimmy](https://www.youtube.com/user/whoisjimmy))
is currently doing a series where they drop large items onto their "world's
strongest trampoline" that they designed with Mark Rober. It's worth watching.

------
yesenadam
> the kids loved it. They wouldn’t even get off it to go to the pool.

I grew up on a farm in Australia. We had a trampoline and a pool. I moved the
trampoline next to the deep end of the pool, it was awesome! hehe. Thank you
George Nissen.

------
Mountain_Skies
Trampolines are great for naked eye stargazing. As a kid we would sleep out on
the trampoline during the summer. It didn't take long to learn the
constellations and then start making up our own.

~~~
drawkbox
Trampolines were great fun for sleep overs definitely. Easy to go on late
night adventures without the parents knowing.

The next day you can wake up and have sleeping bag trampoline wars. Then later
you can put the sprinkler under it, jumping on a trampoline with a sprinkler
under it where the water bounces as you jump is something everyone should do,
great time for all.

Trampolines are great exercise as well.

